# eph25+



## slimbow (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi can anyone help i am female and started taking eph25+ nearly 2 weeks ago and also dieting as well. I need to know do they work and do u have to take a break from them after so long. I also do 1 hour at the gym 5 days a week started on 1 tab twice a day and started taking 3 today can anyone give me some advice please :thumbup1:


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Hi slimbow, from personal experience I'd say they do work when used with a gd diet and even more so if ur on a calorie defict. You will have to take a break from them aT some point. Your body will build up a tolerance to them to which you'll start takin more and more to get the same effect.

You could maybe try takin them only on training days where u have very little motivation to give u tha extra kick in the hiney =)


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

as said above you do need a break from eph as your body will develop a tolerance..... I used to take it 30 mins before cardio on gym days and take none on the weekends...

then after a month or so would have a break and start again

I never took any after 3pm as I would have trouble getting to sleep if I did.... as stated for anything to work well a good diet is needed to get optimal results.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

yea u do need a break from it, i used to take 2 in a morning with aspirin n caffiene about an hour before a workout, i used to do 4 weeks on 2 weeks off, then 6 weeks on n 2 weeks of, make sure u drink plenty of water . good luck with your goals .. REP please


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i don't trust the eph capsules tbh. i prefer to take ephedrine tabs. at least you know exactly how much ephedrine you're getting.

do as clairey has said and take them on cardio days with weekends off if possible


----------

